# G.I. Joe Retaliation



## sparkykandy (Dec 12, 2011)

If a thread already exists, then I apologize.  I did a search and nothing came up.

Anyways, the teaser trailer for the sequel to the first live-action G.I. Joe movie is out now.  And it looks awesome!

[YOUTUBE]bSX2oxLdcWA[/YOUTUBE]

I'm really digging Cobra Commander's new look.  Hopefully, he'll have a good part in the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes.  It looks better than I expected.  Dead Channing Tatum = win.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 12, 2011)

seven nation army used in trailer = win


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 12, 2011)

Holy shit yes!.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 12, 2011)

The Rock+epic ninja wars+actual Cobra Commander look=Win 

Take my money now Paramount! :


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

Cobra Commander's old look wasn't intimidating enough.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_1tQQixS0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Achilles (Dec 12, 2011)

The hell's Bruce Willis doing in this?

Downplaying Tatum, getting rid of the Halo suits, giving more focus to Snake Eyes and making The Rock the hero are all genuine improvements over the first one.

And Cobra Commander does look pretty cool (Was that so hard RoTC?). I don't know if this movie will be any good, but that trailer sure makes it look better than the first.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 12, 2011)

> The hell's Bruce Willis doing in this?


he's general Colton... according to wikipedia.

Adrienne Palicki looks hot.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 12, 2011)

I don't think tatum is really dead


----------



## Achilles (Dec 12, 2011)

It's Tatum. How can you tell?

Too bad the first movie ruined The Baroness beyond repair.

I think I saw a redhead in that trailer, not sure if Scarlett though. 

Can anyone tell if Snake Eyes is supposed to be wearing some kind of armor, or if it's Batman's rubber top again? I never saw the point in why they can give him normal pants but not a shirt.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 12, 2011)

Achilles said:


> I think I saw a redhead in that trailer, not sure if Scarlett though.


Adrienne Palicki in disguise.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Adrienne Palicki in disguise.



Too bad. She'd be salvageable without Marlon Cord around.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks very interesting.  I have to agree with Cobra Commander's new suit looks very awesome.  I'll be watching this when it's released in theaters.


----------



## Grape (Dec 13, 2011)

7 Nation Army dubstep was dope.

As for the movie? Sword fights, hanging from cliffs?


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)

Apparently Lady Jaye is in this? Please dont ruin her atleast


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 13, 2011)

Pretty good, liked the first one but the sequel is looking like it'll be better.

But I didn't spot Cobra Commander in the trailer, so I don't know what you're all talking about. At which part exactly does he appear? I only recognized Zartan disguised as the President. Was that beard guy besides him Cobra while they imprisoned Snake Eyes?

The Rock being there sure will make it more awesome too.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 13, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> But I didn't spot Cobra Commander in the trailer, so I don't know what you're all talking about. At which part exactly does he appear? I only recognized Zartan disguised as the President. Was that beard guy besides him Cobra *while they imprisoned Snake Eyes?*



That was Cobra Commander. Not the bearded guy (firefly), the one between him and President Zartan. He was wearing a more realistic version of his "mirror mask," and I think, a military uniform. It's hard to tell.

Goes to show how full of shit Stephen Sommers was when he said Cobra Commander's classic look couldn't be duplicated, so they dressed him like a gimp.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 13, 2011)

My favorite shot was the Cobra flags covering the White House and it is the shot that gives me hope that this movie will not be taking itself seriously.


----------



## sparkykandy (Dec 13, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> But I didn't spot Cobra Commander in the trailer, so I don't know what you're all talking about. At which part exactly does he appear? I only recognized Zartan disguised as the President. Was that beard guy besides him Cobra while they imprisoned Snake Eyes?



Used print screen for this so you're going to bear with me, but see the guy in the mirror mask?  That's Cobra Commander.  The mirror mask and an another, a hood, are the two iconic looks for Cobra Commander.  Seeing Cobra Commander restored to the mirror mask look are why fans are so giggly.  

Though, I am curious as to who's playing Cobra Commander.  Probably an unknown, or as others have speculated, maybe a stunt double.





And in other news, rumor has it


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank God the errors of the 1st film have been corrected.

And the 5-Points for a good GI Joe Sequal are:

1.Nearly Wipe the entire JOE team out, Lable the team as a Terrorist Cell (Sounds like that Hub show)
2.Kill of Tatum within 20 Minutes to reach BOX Office Gold 
3.The Rock and Willis are a BOX Office winning Combination
4.Cobra Commander looks like Cobra Commander; Snake Eyes looks like Snake Eyes
5.Storm Shadow & horde of Arashikage


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2011)

I never saw the first one.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2011)

How i envy you CMX


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 13, 2011)

Gonna suck hard.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 13, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Gonna suck hard.



obviously you cannot smell the awesomeness that the Rock is cooking


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 13, 2011)

Or the greatness that is Rillis!!!!


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never saw the first one.



Neither did I. Had to check the casting list to see who Tatum played. 

Not cool man. They might have killed off Duke. 

Then again, why the fuck was he playing Duke? 

John McClane's cameo makes the movie watchable.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 13, 2011)

never saw the first one either.


----------



## Honzou (Dec 13, 2011)

If Channing Tatum didn't play himself in every movie it'd be a little more bearable, but still 20 min with him is unbearable.

I'm digging the new Cobra Commander suit.

I wonder is they'll show how Storm Shadow survived. 
The RZA is in this movie?!?!


----------



## sparkykandy (Dec 13, 2011)

Honzou? said:


> The RZA is in this movie?!?!



Yep.  He's playing the Blind Master. 

Anyways, from what I understand, this movie is both a sequel and a reboot.  So watching the first one isn't necessary.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 7, 2012)

Time to raise this thread back from the semi-dead. 

The Super Bowl trailer is out.

[YOUTUBE]izxDLyoKaxo[/YOUTUBE]

Compared to the last one, this one is a little disappointing.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice small trailer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, I might actually watch this one.



Maybe.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 7, 2012)

Ninjas using guns?

Disgusting.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2012)

All of you just get out of my gi joe thread you know nothing of ninjas .


----------



## Wicked (Feb 7, 2012)

Real ninjas don't use guns.

Keyword *Real Authentic*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Real ninjas use any means necessary to kill their opponents. 

They would most certainly use guns.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2012)

Snake eyes is one of the most authentic and badass ninjas representing in fiction to date . Read the comics , the one that has no duke , and you see how he gets down .


----------



## Wicked (Feb 7, 2012)

No they don't

Real ninjas don't not use guns. You are talking about Modern Day Ninjas not Authentic Ninjas.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

Not sure how to respond.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> No they don't
> 
> Real ninjas don't not use guns. You are talking about Modern Day Ninjas not Authentic Ninjas.



Ninjas adapt to their opponents , ninjas did not attack samurai head on they develop ways to kill them without engaging them .

Now he is facing a guy in reality that has a gun and train to use it he will adapt to using munitions also.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2012)

If ninjas had guns they'd use them. That's just the truth.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2012)

sparkykandy said:


> Time to raise this thread back from the semi-dead.
> 
> The Super Bowl trailer is out.
> 
> ...



Doesn't hold the excitement from the previous, but I enjoyed watching it anyway.  Was that Firefly in the backgroud? 

Going to watch this when it comes out.  I'm not expecting a masterpiece, but I'm hoping to be very entertained.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 7, 2012)

So Bruno really is Joe Colton. 

I'm glad they didn't try to have a serious speech like Street Fighter's "Weekend all go home." Although that turned out hilarious anyway.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 7, 2012)

Ninjas have pride and using guns is disrespectful for a ninja. A crossbow and bow is different from a gun but still no real ninja.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks corny as fuck.

Still better than the first one.


----------



## Talon. (Feb 7, 2012)

Im glad theyre killing off Channing Tatum, he's such a dweeb. Why can't they replace him with someone cool? I mean, THE ROCK? Are you KIDDING ME? And Bruce Willis? Well, that I'm okay with, at least he's pretty cool. 

They're finally giving Cobra Commander and Snake Eyes proper costumes? ITS ABOUT DAMN TIME.

Seriously, Hasbro. You're on the right path this time, just dont give Michael Bay anymore movies.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 7, 2012)

So it's confirmed that they're killing off Duke?


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> Looks corny as fuck.
> 
> Still better than the first one.



Pretty much the statement of all the superhero movies coming out this year, except for DKR.

Ghost Rider: Pure entertainment + Nic Cage + what storyline? = dumb fun
Spider-Man: Corny but gonna be better than Tobi-Man = Probably just okay
GI JOE: Corny + meh story + entertainment = dumb fun
Avengers: Corny as fuck = dumb fun


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 7, 2012)

Avengers Doesn't look Corny


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Ninjas have pride and using guns is disrespectful for a ninja. A crossbow and bow is different from a gun but still no real ninja.



Eh, no. The only reason real ninja did not use guns back in the day was that those guns were clumsy and loud and not very practical or reliable. Modern guns they would have no problem with. 

Ninja were not about pride or respect. The most common weapon for a ninja wasn't a crossbow or a sword but poison and they would be expected to kill people in their sleep, though they were more like black-ops samurai than glorified assassins and would be expected to spy, sabotage, bodyguard and fight in battles as much as anything else. 

A real Ninja was permitted and expected to use _anything_ to win; they were samurai stripped of any pretence of honour (most samurai only had a token adherence to it anyway, and the code of _bushido_ was, to an extent, an invention of the Tokugawa shogunate anyway). If they had proper guns back in 16th century Japan, you can bet your ass ninja would have used them to complete their missions. Their only concern would be the noise and the mess.

The only reason a modern ninja wouldn't use guns is that modern ninjutsu is just an advanced martial art, designed for self-improvement and self-defence. If one of them decided to go on an actual ninja-like mission in modern times the only reason they wouldn't bring a gun would be to minimize the chances of getting arrested (or worse) for carrying it in the event they get caught.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 7, 2012)

^ Would they really Care about the mess


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> ^ Would they really Care about the mess



Well, they _are_ supposed to be stealthy, you know...


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 7, 2012)

yes but brain every where would send a powerful message just as long as they don't get caught


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 7, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> yes but brain every where would send a powerful message just as long as they don't get caught



Message being "theres' a killer in the house! Find him and kill him!"

We're talking about Japan in the Warring States era; think brain splatter is going to intimidate a bunch of samurai? They literally got paid depending on how many heads they collected.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 7, 2012)

fair enough.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 7, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Avengers Doesn't look Corny



_"You'll be damn sure we'll avenge it"_ = Pretty corny


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 7, 2012)

That's not really corny ether, and even if it is that's one line.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 7, 2012)

"I still believe in heroes."


----------



## Wicked (Feb 8, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Eh, no. The only reason real ninja did not use guns back in the day was that those guns were clumsy and loud and not very practical or reliable. Modern guns they would have no problem with.
> 
> Ninja were not about pride or respect. The most common weapon for a ninja wasn't a crossbow or a sword but poison and they would be expected to kill people in their sleep, though they were more like black-ops samurai than glorified assassins and would be expected to spy, sabotage, bodyguard and fight in battles as much as anything else.
> 
> ...



Real Ninjas don't use guns. Assasins use guns and where did you get this information from? What book.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 8, 2012)

Ninja's were assassins, and Snake Eyes has been packing heat for years, it comes with being a soldier.

Why are we even discussing realism in a GI Joe movie?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2012)

Modern Day Ninja would be your black op sniper. 

Ninjas did not use swords , all of this stuff you got in your head is mostly media and flash they put to the title ninja. these men were dressed like regular towns folk and kill their victim in their sleep or some other dirty trick. 

Snake eyes is a Ninja and a soldier .


----------



## Wicked (Feb 8, 2012)

White Storm is the real deal.

Snake eyes is a wanna be.

Deal with it.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 8, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> White Storm is the real deal.
> 
> Snake eyes is a wanna be.
> 
> Deal with it.



Do you mean Storm Shadow? 

Both are badass. Neither particularly more real than the other.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 8, 2012)

Whatever Storm Shadow when he's wearing all white. Snake Eyes is wearing a black outfit. Storm Shadow would fit him better. Snake Eyes doesn't fit him. Storm Shadow is more real and authentic than Fake Snake Eyes. Dude is just a wanna be trying to be somebody he will _never be_. He's just a soldier.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2012)

Lol, what's with this authentic ninja talk.  This is an action adventure film based off an action adventure comic and cartoon.   I grew up with Snake Eye being a ninja commando which meant he utilized both the martial arts and munnitions.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 8, 2012)

Storm Shadow's actually a former soldier himself and served in U.S. Army and as a member of GI Joe.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 8, 2012)

He doesn't use guns like that wanna be ninja .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2012)

Getting things back on track, I'm interested to see how Willis's character will be handled in this film.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 8, 2012)

He's the man the Joes were named after, he'll probably be the most bamf person in the movie even if he wasn't played by their biggest star. 

He'll probably make Snake Eyes and Storm Shadow look like...Marlon and Tatum.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah you say that when you like fake ninjas .


----------



## Achilles (Feb 8, 2012)

Every ninja depicted in pop culture is inauthentic. 

You think there's anything realistic about what Storm Shadow's wearing? Unless he's going to assassinate Snow Job and Iceberg, that's a ridiculously impractical form of stealth.

That wasn't even my point. My point is, they got one of the biggest action stars in the world to save a film franchise that was panned by critics and fans, they're obviously going to prop him and The Rock as much as possible.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Real Ninjas don't use guns. Assasins use guns and where did you get this information from? What book.



_Every_ book. Real ninja didn't use guns because guns back then were crap. And they most often diguised themselves as peasants or wore normal clothes so that the samurai classes would not notice them. 

They _were_ assassins, though that was only part of what they did.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2012)

Formation Y needs to look up some history if he gonna be a weebo about "real ninjas" as ninjas back then didn't look like ninjas now. 

Like many have said countless times Ninjas never used swords because they would never directly engage their targets , mainly samurai, in a straight sword fight it be suicide. 

on topic: I heard Tunnel Rat is going to be in this movie hope he is handled well. I was hoping rock would be casted as Beach head though as he was one bamf himself.

Also the main problem with Joe as hollywood concern is the whole aspect of the cartoon show crap such as Duke .


----------



## Wicked (Feb 8, 2012)

Not gonna believe you until you post a book saying that. TMNT uses guns do they? no they don't.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 8, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Not gonna believe you until you post a book saying that. TMNT uses guns do they? no they don't.



TMNT are mutated turtles taught by a mutated rat in martial arts.  Why are you using this as an example for your argument of real ninjas?

Anyway, I wonder how Firefly is going to be portrayed in this film.  Are they going to use his comic orgins or have the writers come up with something different?


----------



## Wicked (Feb 8, 2012)

TMNT don't use guns. Ryu Hayabusa doesn't use guns. Almost very anime and video game you don't see ninjas using guns. Guns = Assasins

If you see REAL Ninjas or REAL LIFE NINJAS they don't use guns. You use guns you're a wanna be.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> TMNT are mutated turtles taught by a mutated rat in martial arts.  Why are you using this as an example for your argument of real ninjas?
> 
> Anyway, I wonder how Firefly is going to be portrayed in this film.  Are they going to use his comic orgins or have the writers come up with something different?



Don't think they will with skitsomaniac firefly considerin the actor portraying him


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 8, 2012)

French trailer is out.  Most of it is the same as the first trailer, but a few things are different.

[YOUTUBE]CfuQEoF8x0M[/YOUTUBE]

"Cool Mask."


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 8, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> TMNT don't use guns. Ryu Hayabusa doesn't use guns. Almost very anime and video game you don't see ninjas using guns. Guns = Assasins
> 
> If you see REAL Ninjas or REAL LIFE NINJAS they don't use guns. You use guns you're a wanna be.



you're trolling us right?

Yes because a ninja who bullet times and uses a magical sword is so totally a realistic portrayal of a ninja...you're seriously using Hayabusa and the Turtles as real depictions of Ninja...really?


you fail to grasp like others have said what a Ninja really is. and why they never used guns when ninjas actually mattered


----------



## Achilles (Feb 8, 2012)

sparkykandy said:


> French trailer is out.  Most of it is the same as the first trailer, but a few things are different.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Tatum gonna die.


----------



## Wicked (Feb 8, 2012)

Hayabusa is a real ninja. He lives and breathes it.


Like I said feel free to post a history book that's legit that says ninjas use guns.


----------



## sparkykandy (Feb 8, 2012)

Can't believe that people are arguing over whether or not "real" ninjas use guns. 

Anyways, I only know this because somebody else somewhere else pointed this out, but it looks Snake-Eyes's gun shoots out shurikens instead of bullets.  

Not sure if that helps make this argument moot or makes it worse.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 8, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Ninja's were assassins, and Snake Eyes has been packing heat for years, it comes with being a soldier.
> 
> Why are we even discussing realism in a GI Joe movie?



Agreed. 


Plus we all know that REAL ninjas wear orange


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> Plus we all know that REAL ninjas wear orange



Well orange does camo Bengals


----------



## sparkykandy (Mar 2, 2012)

New tv spots have shown up.  Might as well post them.

[YOUTUBE]HKJc87YGjRs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]vFwc8n-WEtw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TSC (Mar 3, 2012)

How come Scarlett and Heavy Duty aren't in the movie? I don't remember them dying or got killed in the first movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 3, 2012)

TSC said:


> How come Scarlett and Heavy Duty aren't in the movie? I don't remember them dying or got killed in the first movie.



they already fucked up scarlet character with the ripcord love triangle. Plus lady J> scarlet 

heavy duty was a meh character.


----------



## TSC (Mar 4, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> they already fucked up scarlet character with the ripcord love triangle. Plus lady J> scarlet
> 
> heavy duty was a meh character.


Ah. Although someone here said this is supposedly a part reboot. so couldn't they reboot her character again or no?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 4, 2012)

TSC said:


> Ah. Although someone here said this is supposedly a part reboot. so couldn't they reboot her character again or no?



I think since the  previous was not so long ago it will confuse the audience who for lack of a better word are ignorant of what retcon is. 

Imo they should have never involved duke to begin with (duke was only a 80s character the original comic author didnt create him nor did he approve of his existence to his series) . 

If she wasnt so much of a nerdy annoying redhead in the first and had ties with snake eyes to begin with then yeah I could see her in the movie.

Hopefully they do not mess up Jynx as she is the last hope of giving snake eyes character development.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 4, 2012)

The motorcycle breaking into smaller parts was just epic.


----------



## Detective (Mar 4, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> The motorcycle breaking into smaller parts was just epic.



And if you notice carefully, they even included a parachute to slow down momentum, as an extra touch.

In related news, I would ninja my way into Jinx pants so damn stealthily that she might as well have a "!" symbol above her head like she's Solid Fucking Snake in Metal Gear.

The same applies to Lady Jaye, except she would respond in 20 different languages and dialects of pleasure.

Whoever cast Elodie Yung and Adrianne Palicki obviously doesn't have an eye for talent, but aesthetics instead. And I can't hate them for that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

Can't wait for ninja-packed action.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow.
This looks like shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2012)

^Don't talk shit about shit. This is way worse.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 5, 2012)

It doesn't look that bad to me. it looks like a massive improvment over the previous movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, compared to the first movie this thing has Oscar written all over it.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 5, 2012)

You expect an Oscar film from a Summer Hollywood movie? ...


----------



## TSC (Mar 5, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> You expect an Oscar film from a Summer Hollywood movie? ...



he's making an analogy of the quality of this movie compared to the last one.


----------



## sparkykandy (Apr 24, 2012)

New trailer! 
[YOUTUBE]kNUBV9trDoA[/YOUTUBE]

And the UK trailer which goes into some more detail.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2012)

That actually looks decent.


----------



## Detective (Apr 25, 2012)

Rukia said:


> That actually looks decent.



On a serious note, just based off the more coherent dialogue from the trailer alone, this film looks like it has surpassed it's predecessor.


On a less serious note, I would consider becoming a villain, just for the ability to perform a terrorist attack on Adrianne Palicki and Elodie Yung's fine asses.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow is that looks terrible.

Hopefully Rifftrax will pick it up.


----------



## sparkykandy (May 25, 2012)

*Retaliation delayed?!*



> AWTUCKET, R.I.--(BUSINESS WIRE)-- Hasbro, Inc (NASDAQ:HAS), and Paramount Pictures, announced today that G.I. JOE: RETALIATION will now be released in 3D. *The film, originally slated for release in June 2012, is scheduled to be released March 29, 2013.*
> 
> "It is increasingly evident that 3D resonates with movie-goers globally and together with Paramount, we made the decision to bring fans an even more immersive entertainment experience," said Brian Goldner, Hasbro's President and CEO.



Source

I need a freaking drink.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2012)

Wait a minute, they are postponing it til next year?  Just so they can add the 3D element to it in order to garner more ticket sales?!


----------



## The Big G (May 25, 2012)

When I saw this the other day I thought it was a joke....

But this is arguably one of the dumbest ideas ever


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2012)

They can go to hell, greedy bitches.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

2012, 2013 it doesn't matter, this movie is still gonna suck.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 25, 2012)

Worst idea ever.


----------



## MajorThor (May 25, 2012)

I like 3D a lot, but having it take nearly an entire YEAR to get it going for a single movie seems lazy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 25, 2012)

Actually Battleship flopping due to Avengers frighten them since Spiderman is a week away and TDKR a week after that.


----------



## PlacidSanity (May 25, 2012)

I'm irked at the news because the film's supposed impending release played a part in Renegades not having a second season produced.   So I can take it that the merchandising coming with this film is also probably going to be delayed on release too?


----------



## dream (May 25, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Actually Battleship flopping due to Avengers frighten them since Spiderman is a week away and TDKR a week after that.



That certainly would have been a reason to delay it or at least contributed to the decision.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 31, 2012)

3D won't be the only thing they will be adding. lol.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2012)

3D? 

One year delay?



Cares?


Not any.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 31, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 3D?
> 
> One year delay?
> 
> ...



Well we got your posts in this thread that is what matter .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2012)

It's not because of the 3D (though that might be added now)

It was because during an early screening The audience didn't like how quickly Duke was killed off so they decided to take more time to add more Tatum scenes.

(not sure if thats better or worst news for you guys)


----------



## Wicked (Jun 14, 2012)

They delayed the movie because of the fake wannabe ninjas in this film.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 15, 2012)

I was looking forward to this movie, too. Now Bruce Willis will only have 478 movies coming out this year rather than 479.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jun 16, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I was looking forward to this movie, too. Now Bruce Willis will only have 478 movies coming out this year rather than 479.



Lol, not to mention that his McClane 3 3/4" figure is probably going to be delayed too. 

In all honesty, I'm scratching my head on why they are wanting to delay this film so they can put it in 3D.  Just release the reagular version on theaters and rerelease it on 3D next year but with the added footage.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 16, 2012)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, not to mention that his McClane 3 3/4" figure is probably going to be delayed too.
> 
> In all honesty, I'm scratching my head on why they are wanting to delay this film so they can put it in 3D.  Just release the reagular version on theaters and rerelease it on 3D next year but with the added footage.



They're going to add more Duke scenes since his early death in the film got a lot of negative reviews in the early screenings.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 16, 2012)

Bear Walken said:


> They're going to add more Duke scenes since his early death in the film got a lot of negative reviews in the early screenings.



Why would anyone complain about a dead Tatem?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 16, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Why would anyone complain about a dead Tatem?



Because the idiots who complained only saw the tv series once in their life and did not know Duke was made up by the producers and he is not in the comic series at all.


----------

